# The Tale of Ol' Dirty. A Texas Legend. (Update:14,320 rounds fired without cleaning)



## pardus (Jun 6, 2008)

*FN FAL!* :cool:

Current round count without cleaning:14,320

http://www.falfiles.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=68486&perpage=50&pagenumber=1


----------

